# One of Two Speeds



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Kona in low gear. We all know what the other one is with puppies.....


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks like quite the character! What a great face! :smile:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What a cute picture, but now we want to see the "other speed"!:biggrin:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awwwww. What a great picture.


----------

